# Nexus One gets a new software leak, Froyo version FRG33



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

From Android Central:


> The Nexus One will never die. Today we see an new software leak, in the form of a complete packaged ROM (courtesy of Football @ xda) with the FRG33 tag on board. I haven't had a chance to load it up just yet, but the few that have say it seems a bit faster, has the new radio that was in the Korean Nexus One launch, but doesn't have the new Google apps on board. If you're feeling adventurous, hit the source link and give it a whirl. Be sure to let us know how it turns out in the forums! [xda-develope]


http://www.androidcentral.com/nexus-one-gets-new-software-leak

For rooted Nexus phones. Btw, Cyanogen has already incorporated it in the CM6 09032010 nightly build: http://mirror.kanged.net/cm/nightly/passion/


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Have you tried it?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Sort of....I'm running the nighty build that CM had incorporated it into. I'm sure he made his usual changes, not using the Korean radio kernel (I have tried it though). The reports are that it is faster than stock 2.2 but then again the nightly build is screaming fast, even with under clocking.

Edit: Just noticed a second nightly/daily build....downloading now, will flash in a few minutes.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Sort of....I'm running the nighty build that CM had incorporated it into. I'm sure he made his usual changes, not using the Korean radio kernel (I have tried it though). The reports are that it is faster than stock 2.2 but then again the nightly build is screaming fast, even with under clocking.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed a second nightly/daily build....downloading now, will flash in a few minutes.


Are you over at www.NexusOneForum.net yet? :sure:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

WERA689 said:


> Are you over at www.NexusOneForum.net yet? :sure:


Yep. Nice forum.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

For those that might be flashing CM6 nightly builds here is a the link to the site that you can keep track of the build for your phone: http://buildbot.teamdouche.net/waterfall

There aren't any 09042010 builds yet.....compiler took a dive.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

09072010 has almost ..almost..doubled battery life, and added Touch To Focus to the video camera, along with previous TTF with the still camera. Even Froyo 2.2 doesn't have that feature.


----------

